# Tools zum HW testen



## derGugi (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Seit Donnerstag spinnt irgendwas mit meinem Laptop. Ich hab am selben Tag am Mittag einen Film geschaut. Am Abend wollte ich ihn dann an den Fernseher per TV-Out ansehen, jedoch hat er dort extrem gestockt Ich dachte es läge am TV-Out oder am Windows, aber nix da. Dasselbe Problem im Linux. Seitdem ist der Laptop allgemein ziemlich langsam. Ich kann keine Movies mehr anschauen (der Mplayer sagt mir: "Your system is too slow!". Was könnte das sein? HW austauschen und testen ist ziemlich schwierig, da es sich um einen Laptop handelt ;-) Kennt ihr irgendwelche Tools, um das System zu testen? Da es im linux und Windows nicht geht, kann es nicht am Betriebssystem oder an den Partitionen liegen. (hab aber doch mal chkdsk, fschk und defrag laufen lassen). Ich denke, es liegt entweder an der Harddisk oder an den RAMs. Vielleicht hats auch die Grafikkarte gesprengt, als ich sie an den Fernseher anschliess  Aber das kann ja ned gut sein, da sonst gar nichts mehr angezeigt werden sollte... Fehlermeldungen kommen keine (ausser die beim mplayer). 

Ich hoffe, jemand hat einen Tipp.


----------

